# Combining Two Images



## ChrisLF (May 30, 2017)

Hi - I've just upgraded to LR 6 (perpetual licence) and see that some ability to produce composites has been added i.e. HDR and Panoramic.

From searching on here etc. I take it that there is no way to produce a composite from two completely different images?

What I'm looking to do is use a silhouette of a building from one image and a nice red sky/sunset from another.

If, as I think this can't be achieved in LR is there other software (cheap/free!) that I can use other than Photoshop.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2017)

Your Composite image is achieved by using layers (one layer sky, the other everything not sky.)   LR does not handle layers.  This is a function found in Photoshop and perhaps other similar pixel editing apps. Such a complex function is not (usually) found in a free app.


----------



## ChrisLF (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Cletus.


----------



## Wernfried (May 30, 2017)

clee01l said:


> Your Composite image is achieved by using layers (one layer sky, the other everything not sky.)   LR does not handle layers.  This is a function found in Photoshop and perhaps other similar pixel editing apps. Such a complex function is not (usually) found in a free app.



There is one free Software, I know about: Paint.NET

It is rather simple but provides layers and most common functions you would expect from a picture editor. Another free tool would be GIMP of course, but I think it takes some time till you get familiar with it and produce proper results.

Best Regards


----------



## pdxrjt (May 30, 2017)

I think it would be available in GIMP as well.


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2017)

The reason that I said, "Such a complex function is not (*usually*) found in a free app." is because Gimp is too non intuitive for most casual users.


----------



## ChrisLF (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

I have Paint so I shall try that.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Hoggy (May 31, 2017)

clee01l said:


> ....because Gimp is too non intuitive for most casual users.



Plus I think it still only works with, or at least produces, 8 bits per channel..  Although it's been a while since I checked into it, so that may have changed.  IIRC, 16bpc was being advertised as "Coming Soon" for years and years.

Such a thing may or may not be important to OP, but it's something to be aware of and look into, if it _is_ important.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Jun 19, 2017)

ChrisLF said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I have Paint so I shall try that.


If you mean Microsoft Paint I don't believe it supports layers. The program that Wernfried was referring to is Paint.net which is a completely different program. You can download it from https://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## Dean Brabin (Jul 11, 2017)

GIMP and Photoshop is good for this purpose. But I prefer to work with Photoshop.


----------



## bfu396 (Jul 12, 2017)

Photoshop Elements is a good program to combine images with layers and so on. You do need to purchase it but it is not exorbitant. I have found it to be as powerful as I need.


----------

